# Razer or wildcat?



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I try not to make threads comparing brands, but I'm looking for a sport style side by side, can ams pricing is out of the question for a sxs.. but the razer and Wildcats are more reasonable. Will probably stay stock for trail riding and my brute for mud. May get the 31's now and then to play. Lol which would yoi choose overall and why?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Commander is out but wildcat isn't? Have your priced the wildcat? And depending on which RZR, they are the same price as well. 

900xp, wildcat, and commander all bout the same price.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

stay away from the wildcat! they use same diffs as my mud pro (sold) which = POS


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im pretty sure they are all the same price. i know here in louisiana for a rxr 900 out the door is like 18200 and the wild cat about 16000 and the commander is about 18900


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Commanders can be had down around $16000 if you shop


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Canadian pricing the 900xp was 17, 000, wild cat was 17, 000, and last guy I heard that bout the commander paid 20. Ill have to talk to a dealer myself but can am is always crazy money up here.. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Friend of mine just bought a commander here in Tx for 15,000 + tax


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

remember, he is in canadas guys, prices tend to be a lil higher for can ams lol


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Arctic Cat is coming out with a 2013 1/2 wildcat that is seeing some major refinements. Including several engine upgrades that are said to put it around 90hp. If I were in the market for a pure sport SxS, it would be second on my list. First would be the maverick. If not a pure sport, I'd go with a Commander. I'm a fan a quality, fit and finish and comfort. Polaris doesn't do it for me. Always been impressed with can-am in those regards, although they have other issues. Nothing wrong with a teryx either. Affordable and built to last.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Commanders in LA can be had all day long for $15K, Unless your talking about the limited...$18K*


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I am not impressed with the Wildcat. They are long and underpowered, they are ugly, and they are made by Arctic Cat. Its pretty rare to see at the parks I go to and most of the ones that actually get mudded end up getting towed back. I've raced one (both stock) and beat him so bad it made me feel bad for the guy.

I like the Commander for what it is, a powerful sport/utility side by side, but for trail and mud its heavy, the non QE fron diff sucks (pay more for EPS and you get the QE), and the ground clearance sucks. 

RZRs are the most common thing out there for a reason. They work. They have their issues no doubt, but they are the best at mud and trail riding. Their fit and finish sucks compared to Can Am, but IMO is as good as or better than the Cats. Polaris axles suck and so do their bearings, but the rest of the machine is pretty solid. The 800 motor is pretty darn tough and reliable.




CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> im pretty sure they are all the same price. i know here in louisiana for a rxr 900 out the door is like 18200 and the wild cat about 16000 and the commander is about 18900


 
Either you arent shopping around and your dealer sucks or you are talking about the top of the line LE models. You can get 900s for under 16 and Commanders for 15.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

That doesn't make since how Can Am is more expensive in Canada that's where they are made lol


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> That doesn't make since how Can Am is more expensive in Canada that's where they are made lol
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought they where made in Mexico.


----------

